# Need single-engine plane orthographic views



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Greetings all!

I have a need for two good orthographic views of a single-engine "Cessna"-type plane. I'm the graphic artist for a university physics department, and one of the professors wants layered Adobe Illustrator drawings for a Flash animation project. He wants a side and front view of the same plane (or alternately, of two planes that would look similar to those who aren't aircraft enthusiasts). If I have reasonably clear drawings, I can produce the Illustrator renderings myself.

I thought someone here might have drawings from kit instructions that might serve the purpose, or might know where I could find drawings online that would work. As is typical, my budget for this project is the generous sum of $0, so I'd appreciate any help I can get!

Thanks!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Welp, I've got the HobbyCraft Piper Cub, which may not be what you need, and the Bandai Cessna 150, which is what you need, but doesn't have a complete top view. If these don't help, Google, baby!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

here's my favorite:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

^^ The Skymaster's a nice plane, but it has _two_ engines!

Hell, you can find 3-view drawings of all sorts of aircraft on the internet. I Googled “Beechcraft Bonanza” and came up with this:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

carp. didn't see that.


----------

